# George's big day!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Dropped him off at the vets at half 8 to lose his pendulums. Poor OH felt guilty about me doing it jokingly saying he won't be a man anymore and he'll turn gay now. Will be phoning at about 12 to see if I can pick him up.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww lots of love for georgie porgie! Hope it all goes well and hes home with you soon x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Think the OH needs lots of comforting too he's acting as if its his own balls getting the chop.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hope it all goes smoothly x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

good luck george in losing your manhood x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hoping hes bouncing around as normal by tonight


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo is loosing his tomorrow, poor thing!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They can comfort each other then and complain at how mean and evil their mummies are for taking away their little man bits.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Picking him up in an hour. Can't wait to get him back home even though he will sulk all evening.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Just seen this.. I'm glad all went well for him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hopefully he will be full of beans, ive heard of males that dont seem to even notice, typical really


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not so sure he liked to "play" with them. One minute they were up hidden inside him like a baby and the next he drops them so they're on full display two big grapes.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh Glad to hear he is coming home!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George is back home and two balls lighter!

Poor thing is clueless whats happened, wait till tomorrow when he notices they're missing at the moment he's still a bit sleepy.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwww bless him, sleep tight george


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

bless him. at least youve got time to bribe forgivness out of him before he notices. glad hes ok


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm really annoyed. He didn't react too well to the anaesthetic, took a lot to get him to sleep and then he kept waking up during op so vet advised me to keep a close eye on him and keep him indoor for a few days. As well as that he was done quite late in the day because an emergancy had come in (RTA dog), where sterile ops are usually done and over by 12 George wasn't started till about 2. With the huge amount of gas and injectable they needed to get him to stay asleep he was quite drugged up and was still very sleepy at about 11 last night. I live with boyfriends parents at the moment whilst sorting our new house and his dad hates animals, but his mum had agreed to me having George indoors in the kitchen loose (although I had said about bringing his cage in for him to sleep in it was her idea for him to be loose) so he could have his soft indoor bed to keep warm. Fair enough boyfriends dad wasn't happy but let him stay in anyway. George was struggling to keep warm where the anaesthetic was still affecting him so made sure he was nice and cosy for the night then when we all get up this morning I get yelled at and boyfriends parents are arguing. George must go straight outside and can't stay in tonight, there was one poo on the floor which had probably got stuck to his fur then fell off when he got out of the litter tray, boyfriends dad went mental about it. George is still feeling very cold this morning and not quite himself but I'm not allowed to keep him in the house at all. I don't want him to get anything wrong with him when he's still not 100% back to normal after the op. 

What can I do? Tempted to sleep outside with him tonight to keep him warm.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awww poor george!!
and what a meany father in law!! cant you wait til they go bed and sneak him upto your room LOL
i hope he is back up and better very soon.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

move out! or sneak him into ur bedroom late tonight. personally I would probably take him back to the vets where they can keep an eye on him 24/7 and make sure hes warm. 

I've never understood people who dont like animals, my boyfriends parents are the same - weirdos!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo went in this morning for his op. He was not best pleased when the vet was fiddling with him, especially when she tried to stick a thermometer up his bum!!

he kept jumping on to my shoulder, like get my out of here 

hope he is ok, im worried


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww poor little guy, i'm sure he wont remember a thing and will still love u lots


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> Boo went in this morning for his op. He was not best pleased when the vet was fiddling with him, especially when she tried to stick a thermometer up his bum!!
> 
> he kept jumping on to my shoulder, like get my out of here
> 
> hope he is ok, im worried


awwww hope Boo will be ok im sure he will be right as rain sooner than you know it! xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes I agree maybe take him back to the vets so they can watch him over night and keep him warm then make the parents feel bad that you had to take him back to the vets as they wouldnt allow to stay in lol!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

We're moving out in a couple of weeks (thank god) but I'll sneak him up to my room once the boyfriends dad is in bed, his mums fine with it and feels bad for me being yelled at when I'm trying to look after my little man. I threatened him that I'd sleep outside with George tonight if need be just to keep him warm but then I love camping and don't mind sleeping in the garage with him. 

I've never liked my boyfriends dad ever since he made a joke to my face about Charlie dying the day after I lost him.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I've never liked my boyfriends dad ever since he made a joke to my face about Charlie dying the day after I lost him.


   thats awful!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I only tolorate him because its my boyfriends dad otherwise I'd have nothing to do with him. I'm just glad my bofriend isn't like it and he loves my buns.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

some people are such twats! bet ur looking forward to moving out


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Trust me I really can't wait. George will be a house bun when we move and I'm bringing Rosie in too if I can bond her with George. Hopefully on neutral territory in the house now he's been castrated it will be easier. Daisy isn't the most social of rabbits she prefers being alone than with others of her kind I think because she's been on her own for four years before I got her, Rosie tries to be friends and clean her but Daisy runs as soon as she notices


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwww I think the 3 of them would get on ok in neutral territory, u always get a loner, with plenty of space daisy would still be able to escape and after a while she might fall for george too


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

cant believe all that fuss over one little bunny poo. its not like its dog poo and smelly and discusting, its a little pellet!!!! grrrr

if your worried about keeping him warm, even in the day until you can sneak him in you can put a hotwater bottle in with him or heat a house brick in the oven and then put it in a tubaware tub or wrap it in an old towel/blanket.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

At the moment he has a small padded dog bed and teddy in it to cuddle up too, its what he'll be sleeping in when we move to the new house. 

The thing with Daisy is she's even scared of George and all George ever done to her was hump her head. She's so affectionate towards people but with other rabbits she freaks out even though she's been accepted by them. She's a really licky bun whenever I brush her she starts going crazy licking my spare hand. I am hoping in time to gently force her into being friends with George and Rosie ot maybe getting her a dwarf friend maybe one her own size will be more welcomed. At the moment I still have the challenge of bonding George to Rosie once the hormones calm down since they fight at the moment.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww i'm sure she'd come round to the idea that shes a rabbit not a small human eventually lol she sounds like a real sweetie


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My boyfriend got into a huge argument with his dad last night to let him stay in the kitchen again the boyfriend won and George had a nice warm night. 

Once Georges stitches heal I'll start the bonding, since Rosie has already accepted Daisy I'll put Rosie and George together first. Will be interesting but so worth it if all goes well. Daisy will be added when I'm happy George and Rosie are lovers. If Daisy still stays as an outsider not wanting anything to do with George and Rosie I'll get her a friend of her own size in the hope she'll learn she's one of them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

star lights rescue has all those beautiful baby netherlands....


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Stop tempting me. Will be working on making them a trio first. Then need to get them all settled in their new home when we move. Although I'm tempted to start the bonding there so its completely neutral to all of them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea i'm waiting to move before I get Miffy a friend so even tho her wendy house is finished shes not allowed in it pretty mean. They should be more accepting of each other somewhere new


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo isnt talking to me now


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

give him a few days and he wont remember


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George is the same he just looked at me as if to say "what did you do to me?" He's happier today though.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Right boo has turned in to a little sh*t this weekend, he bit me on saturday and sunday which he has never done before. he also bit my boyfriends foot as well. he is very agressive when i go to clean his cage and lunges for the dust pan and brush. this morning i was sweeping the kitchen with it and he went mental biting it and attacking it.
he wasnt like this before his op now im worried that ive ruined him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm sure its just a phase Miffy once went for the dust pan, she couldnt care less now. Give him a few weeks for his hormones to go and i'm sure he'll be back to the way he was


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Georges swelling has gone down and he's noticed today that he's no longer got pendulums and is staying right away from me going to the opposite end of the run when I go to see him. I'm sure he thinks it was me who personally removed them for him, even refusing treats from me but taking them from OH and going to him for cuddles. 

Also ready for when he becomes a little house bun in our new house I've got him a little cat collar with bell so I can hear where he is as he has a habit of running around your feet when trying to walk. Don't worry the collar has the safety clip on it so he can't hang himself. I tried it on him this afternoon to see how he gets on with it and he seems to love it. He was stretching his head and pushing out his chest almost as if he was showing it off kind of like Lady did in Lady and the Tramp when she got her licence. Only problem now is making him stay still so I get a break from the bell every time he even turns his head.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Georges swelling has gone down and he's noticed today that he's no longer got pendulums and is staying right away from me going to the opposite end of the run when I go to see him. I'm sure he thinks it was me who personally removed them for him, even refusing treats from me but taking them from OH and going to him for cuddles.
> 
> Also ready for when he becomes a little house bun in our new house I've got him a little cat collar with bell so I can hear where he is as he has a habit of running around your feet when trying to walk. Don't worry the collar has the safety clip on it so he can't hang himself. I tried it on him this afternoon to see how he gets on with it and he seems to love it. He was stretching his head and pushing out his chest almost as if he was showing it off kind of like Lady did in Lady and the Tramp when she got her licence. Only problem now is making him stay still so I get a break from the bell every time he even turns his head.


lol i was tempted to get my girls some but i was worried they wouldnt fit, glad he likes it! I hope the noise becomes less noticable in time. lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I wasn't sure if George would like it at first so I just got a cheap one from ebay, 99p and its fully adjustable. Fits him perfectly.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol I've never thought of a collar, Miffys forever getting under my feet


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Took Boo to the vets last night for a check up. he has been licking/chewing his wound and it hasnt healed properly. 

we have to take him back in 2 weeks to see if it has healed on its own, if not he will have to go under again and have it cut out


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

(((((( George ))))))


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww poor boo, hope hes healing up well now


----------

